# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Mise  jour du forum - Nouvelles fonctions

## netah25

Bonjour  tous, 

Le forum a t mis  jour depuis cette aprs-midi 15h. Voici les nouveauts de cette installation : 

Introduction : 
Les fonctions ajoutes visent  donner un coup de boost  _la dimension communautaire_ du club developpez.com. En effet le profil utilisateur vas prendre une place plus importante et devient accessible directement par un clic sur son nom d'utilisateur en haut  droite des pages du forum. Vous aurez la possibilit de vous crer une liste d'ami(e)s, des albums photos, des groupes sociaux, de personnaliser vos profils, ou encore de laisser des messages sur les profils de vos ami(e)s.

*- Ami(e)s :*
Une distinction est maintenant faite entre les ami(e)s et les contacts. Les contacts peuvent tre ajouts par un utilisateur  son profil, alors que les demandes d'ami(e)s doivent tre valides par l'utilisateur ajout. La liste d'ami(e)s est une liste publique visible sur le profil d'un utilisateur. Comme auparavant les contacts et ami(e)s apparaissent toujours de manire distincte dans la liste des utilisateurs.

*- Albums photos :*
Vous avez la possibilit de crer et alimenter des albums photos/images sur votre profil. Cette fonctionnalit est un privilge de membre (plus de 50 messages au compteur au mme titre que l'avatar ou la signature) et prsente, pour l'instant, les limitations suivantes :
1024 x 768 et 128 ko par image/photo
512 ko et 20 images/photos par utilisateur 


*- Groupes sociaux :*
Vous pouvez crer des groupes de discussion qui regrouperont des utilisateurs et des images ou photos ou albums ainsi qu'une discussion commune. Ces groupes sont publics, le crateur peut choisir si tout le monde peut rejoindre le groupe pour y participer, ou si le groupe est sur invitation, et si le groupe est modr. Le crateur du groupe peu aussi dcider si le groupe sera public ou visible seulement des participants.

*- Messages visiteurs :*
Vous pouvez laissez un message sur le profil d'un utilisateur. Le propritaire du profil peut effacer les messages non dsirs.



*- Personnalisation du profil :* 
Vous pouvez dfinir des couleurs personnalises pour l'affichage de votre profil utilisateur.
Exemples : 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/u2/netah25/
http://www.developpez.net/forums/u3/Anomaly/

*- Edition "InLine"* des lments du profile (localisation, emploi, ...) par double clic sur l'lment correspondant

*- Ouverture des pices jointes* "par dessus" la page en cours


*- Historique* des visites du profil utilisateur

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

::king::   Bravo aux admin ...  ::king::

----------


## BiM

::hola::

----------


## pottiez

Bravo  vous et merci pour tout


 ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## Jannus

::ave::  ::bravo:: 
 ::lahola::

----------


## pi-2r

Respect  ::king:: 
 ::lahola::

----------


## mackla

excellent travail  ::king::

----------


## Invit

Bravo, cela rend le forum encore plus humain qu'il ne l'tait dj 

 ::king::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ajout  ::): 



> *Groupes sociaux :*
> 
> Le crateur du groupe peu aussi dcider si le groupe sera public ou visible seulement des participants.

----------


## Bisnrs



----------


## RideKick

::king::  Effectivement a boost pas mal DVP ces derniers temps !

----------


## Heureux-oli

::traine:: 
Me suis demand pourquoi certaines choses taient diffrentes  ::aie:: 

 ::applo:: 

 ::lahola::

----------


## Arnaud F.

::hola:: 


Tout simplement magnifique !

Me reste  savoir  quoi peuvent servir les amis  ::aie::

----------


## Jrme Lambert

Un grand merci !  ::hola::

----------


## Marc Lussac

*LA FAQ GROUPES SOCIAUX*

*
Est-ce que les groupes sociaux ne risquent pas de devenir un nouveau forum*



> En quelque sorte, sauf que tous le monde peu en crer un (et faire le paramtrage : modr, pas modr, public, priv, etc) , ce qui offre beaucoup plus de souplesse que le systme actuel, parce que mme si un jour on va dpasser les 1000 forums, on va pas en faire 10 000, alors que avec les groupes sociaux on peu exploser l'offre. 
> 
> Ca nous empche pas bien au contraire de crer des nouveaux forums en tenant compte des activits vues dans certains groupes sociaux, au contraire a nous donnera des informations trafic cela sera trs utiles pour prendre des dcisions.
> 
> Mais le systme de groupe sociaux est trs intressants, exemples d'ides :
> - Les utilisateurs d'un langage, d'une technologies, ou d'un outil qui n'a pas encore de forum.
> - Les fans d'un jeux vidos, comme wow par exemple etc (ils existe par exemple plus de 10 000 forums de jeux vidos, un par jeux...)
> - Le club des gens qui soutiennent ou qui dtestent Barack Obama ou sarkozy, ou sgolene, George bush, ..
> 
> ...



*
Est-ce que les groupes sociaux seront vus par tous o uniquement des membres inscrits contrairement aux forums ?*



> C'est paramtrable par le crateur du groupe



*Ce que j'ai peur c'est que l'on clate les questions techniques en deux, et que l'on ait dut mal  s'y retrouver*



> Les groupes sociaux ne sont pas la pour remplacer les forums existants,  suivre...



*Si on trouve la cration d'un groupe social litigieux (en dehors du cadre de la loi), que doit-on faire niveau modration, suppressions ? Et qui peut le faire ?*



> C'est paramtrable par les admins, actuellement nous avons fait le choix suivant : Tous les modrateurs peuvent diter tous les groupes et leur contenu, la seule chose qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire c'est supprimer un groupe social, dans ce dernier cas il suffirait de faire une demande  un admin (et de motiver la demande).

----------


## tomlev

super, beau boulot !  ::king:: 
maintenant que DVP est un rseau social, je peux arrter Facebook  ::mouarf::

----------


## smyley

a deviens fun, flicitation  ::yaisse2:: 
(j'attends avec impatience la suite, a promet  ::aie:: )

----------


## fally

coooooooool, on se croirait sur Hi5 ou Facebook  ::king::  bon boulot les gars

----------


## neuneu1

::hola:: 

J ai pas mieux :;):

----------


## JauB

Que du bon boulot  ::king:: 
To be Continued  ::mrgreen::

----------


## SrK

sexy !  ::king::

----------


## fally

> sexy !


gni???  ::roll::   ::mouarf::

----------


## evarisnea

cool  ::king::

----------


## DranDane

Je vais faire le rabat-joie, mais je ne comprend plus vers quoi Developpez.com se dirige et quels sont ses objectifs. Donc, malgr tout, afin de comprendre voici mon avis :

Pour moi Developpez.com est et  toujours t avant tout un site de tutoriel et d'entraide au dveloppement. Ces dernires volutions le font de plus en plus devenir ce que je craint, un site communautaire. CV, chat, recherche de job, groupes, etc... Ne vaut il pas mieux laisser d'autres se charger de ces cts l et faire de Developper.com un vrai site d'aide et uniquement d'aide ? 

Je ne vois pas l'intrt d'ajouter ses amis. Je le fait dj dur Facebook et LinkledIn. Je ne vois pas l'intret des photos. Il existe dj Flicker ou 1000 autres services de blog pour ca. Pour les CV Monster ou autres, ...

Par contre je ne vois pas de meilleur candidat que Developpez.com pour un wiki comme sur wikipedia pour corriger et amliorer les tutos de real time, ni meilleur candidat  la WebTV comme Dimecast pour mieux diffuser son aider en vido, ou encore  archiver des librairies de codes sources comme sur codeproject, ... ?

----------


## Maxoo

Les photos, je pense que a ne servira pas plus que a.

Pour les groupes, il faut le penser dans le sens DVP : tu fais un groupe par quipe de technos, ou un groupe pour un projet que tu dveloppes. ou pour un jeu.

En gros, tu peux crer un sous forums que TU controles. Donc tout le monde peut le faire, et c'est cool  :;): 

Pour les CV et job, c'est juste un sous forum de DVP, et a permet de toucher d'autres personnes donc c'est toujours mieux quand tu es  la recherche d'un emploi !!

----------


## DranDane

> Pour les groupes, il faut le penser dans le sens DVP : tu fais un groupe par quipe de technos, ou un groupe pour un projet que tu dveloppes. ou pour un jeu.
> 
> En gros, tu peux crer un sous forums que TU controles. Donc tout le monde peut le faire, et c'est cool


Ben si je pense DVP je pense sourceforge, assembla ou googlecode, ...

Si tu fais un projet tu as besoin d'un serveur SVN ou d'un systme de gestion de projet. Il y a sourceforge, assembla et plein d'autres. Ces services intgrent tous un forum, un gestionaire de fichiers, un wiki, et plain d'autres outils intressants pour de dveloppement. Je ne vois vraiment pas la plus value des groupes de Developpez.com pour un projet. Je dconseillerais mme totalement leurs utilisation dans ce sens et je pense que les admins de Developpez.com ne me contrdisons pas. Pour un projet de DVP utilisez des outils de projets de DVP.




> Pour les CV et job, c'est juste un sous forum de DVP, et a permet de toucher d'autres personnes donc c'est toujours mieux quand tu es  la recherche d'un emploi !!


Ca se dfend c'est un moyen comme un autre. De nouveau je prfre faire appel  de vrais sites de recherche d'emplois qui offrent nettement plus de possibilites. Mais pourquoi pas...

Bon, maintenant c'est evolutions ne sont pas une mauvaise chose. Ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit mais j'exploserai de joie surtout le jour ou il y aura des tutos wiki.

----------


## Maxoo

> Ca se dfend c'est un moyen comme un autre. De nouveau je prfre faire appel  de vrais sites de recherche d'emplois qui offrent nettement plus de possibilites.


J'ai trouv 2 emplois sur 3 grce  DVP moi  :;):

----------


## DranDane

Ah mais c'est pour cela que je dit que a se dfend. Je suis nettement plus rserv quand  l'utilisation des groupes pour des projets mais des groupes pour des technologies spcifiques rares tel que Cobol, Prolog, etc... c'est bien. Et le fait que n'importe qui ou presque puisse crer un groupe me semble une bonne chose. En esprant que a dynamise le tout.

Un petit truc que je trouverais aussi sympa c'est un mini CV sur Developpez.com. Au lieu de la ville, de l'age et du nombre de message crit pas l'utilisateur je prfrerais savoir si j'ai affaire  un tudiant, un travailleur, avec quel exprience dans quel domaine, etc... Bon facile  deviner quand on est sur le forum PHP, ou qu'on nous rpond en C++ mais plus difficile sur le forum OO. Parfois il est intressant de savoir pourquoi l'un me dit blanc et au autre noir en analysant dans quel langage chacun programme.

----------


## Aitone

::bravo::

----------


## Marc Lussac

*DranDane*,

Juste pour dire que certaines des choses dont tu parles sont bien dans notre pile, merci de patienter...  :;): 

Mais on ne prfre pas parler en public des projets en pile tant que c'est pas dispo, parce qu'en parler ne fait que faire perdre notre temps, mais toutes ces ides on les as depuis longtemps...

Pour information le club developpez.com est gr par un trs grand nombre de forum privs invisibles, accessibles aux membres de la rdaction.  ::): 

Donc si vous voulez participer de faon constructive  l'volution de developppez.com, il faut commencer par rejoindre l'quipe de rdaction.

----------


## The_Pretender

Flicitation pour toutes ses amliorations du forum developpez.

Trs bonne ide la possibilit de crer des groupes par les membres.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Cliquez ici pour *voir les groupes sociaux*, ou alors vous faites Tableau de bord/colonne gauche/rseau/groupe sociaux

Dans les groupes dj crs j'ai not au moins trois trs bonnes ides :
- Le groupe des utilisateurs d'une librairie ou outil qui n'ont pas encore de forum
- Un club de dveloppeurs par pays (ou pourquoi pas par rgion ou par villes), pour organiser des rencontres de visu, ou par exemple parler des tudes ou de l'emploi dans votre pays, votre rgion ou votre ville.
- Le club des anciens lves d'une cole d'ingnieurs

Il y  encore certainement d'autres trs bonnes ides  trouver  :;): 

 ::bravo:: 

PS : Le concept des groupes sociaux sera bientt amlior dans la prochaine version, avec de nombreuses nouvelles fonctionnalits utiles comme par exemple pouvoir voir les nouveaux messages des groupes sociaux auxquels vous tes inscrits dans votre tableau de bord, ou en plus en option recevoir une alerte par email.

----------


## Twinspirit

Honntement, j'avais du mal  frquenter ce site, que j'ai toujours trouv un peu froid. Mettre un peu plus en avant le ct "tribal" de la pratique d'un language donne  Developpez.com une nouvelle dimension. 

Flicitations pour l'effort.

----------


## gilced

bravo les  admins vous etes genial pour ces differentes ajouts sur le forum

----------


## Deadpool

Merci aux admins pour vos efforts.  :;): 

Merci  toute l'quipe dveloppez qui fait vivre ce site.  :;):

----------


## HiRoN

Un grand bravo !  ::hola::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Bravo pour les amliorations.

A voir  l'usage, mais on sent que DVP, c'est un truc qui vit et qui se vit!!

 ::hola::

----------


## Immobilis

Yo,

Ben en fait, moi je trouve a cool. Pas chaud au dpart, mais, je commence  me l'approprier. Je trouve que cela developpe un sentiment plus fort d'appartenance. A quoi? Euh je sais pas trop encore. D'ailleurs, je trouve cela assez bizarre... Honntement, a me fait plaisir. Je ne me connais pas si bien que a? Je vais peut-tre aller voir un psy. ::mouarf:: 

En tous les cas, les grands rseaux ne m'attirent pas. Je passe dj pas mal de temps du dvpz, c'est bien que cette fonctionnalit arrive. Et puis, ici, on est plus en confiance, le benevolat, pas de merchantilisme, scurit quasi absolue face aux espionnages, virus, etc.

Concernant les groupes  proprement parler, j'aimerai aller plus loin dans la personnalisation des groupes en gnral (pour le moment juste Tomb Raider Underworld). Sera-t-il possible de modifier le design de la page: les couleurs les images de fond, ...? J'aimerai bien la rendre plus accueillante... Faire de l'URL rewriting? Pourquoi les groupes ne sont-ils pas visibles de la page de garde (racine) des forums?

En tous les cas c'est cool.

A+

----------


## magicstar

Bravo ::king::  et  ::merci::

----------


## Celira

> Concernant les groupes  proprement parler, j'aimerai aller plus loin dans la personnalisation des groupes en gnral (pour le moment juste Tomb Raider Underworld). Sera-t-il possible de modifier le design de la page: les couleurs les images de fond, ...? J'aimerai bien la rendre plus accueillante... Faire de l'URL rewriting? Pourquoi les groupes ne sont-ils pas visibles de la page de garde (racine) des forums?





> Le concept des groupes sociaux sera bientt amlior dans la prochaine version, avec de nombreuses nouvelles fonctionnalits utiles comme par exemple pouvoir voir les nouveaux messages des groupes sociaux auxquels vous tes inscrits dans votre tableau de bord, ou en plus en option recevoir une alerte par email.


Faut attendre un peu, les admins n'ont que deux mains chacun  ::mouarf::

----------


## Immobilis

> Faut attendre un peu, les admins n'ont que deux mains chacun


Je dis pas le contraire, mais si tout le monde est d'accords pour dire que c'est super et remercier les admin, le fil est ouvert pour discuter de ces amliorations.



> Pour discuter des nouvelles fonctionnalits, rejoignez cette discussion sur le forum


C'est ce que je fais  ::): 
L tout le monde dit "merci", "bravo",  ::king:: , je suis d'accord (pas de doutes l-dessus hein  ::): ), mais c'est pas une discussion. 

A+

PS: faudrait peut-tre ouvrir un fil exprs pour les remerciements  ::aie::

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

Bonjour  tous.

Dsol pour la raction tardive. Un grand merci  tous les Admins pour le boulot abattu et  tous ceux qui font que DVP est toujours aussi vivant et sympa.  ::king::  ::hola:: 

En passant, quelqu'un sait c'est quoi les "+" que je vois colls aux pseudos dans l'encadr des derniers visiteurs ? Je n'ai pas toujours la tte sur les paules, peut tre que j'ai vu a quelque part mais j'ai oubli.

----------


## Anomaly

> En passan, quelqu'un sait c'est quoi les "+" que je vois colls aux pseudos dans l'encadr des derviers visiteurs ? Je n'ai pas toujours la tte sur les paules, peut tre que j'ai vu a quelque part mais j'ai oubli.


Ce sont tes contacts et amis.  ::):

----------


## Immobilis

Salut,

Comment on enleve une image d'un groupe sans la supprimer de l'album?

A+

----------


## HiRoN

> Ce sont tes contacts et amis.


Merci, je me posais aussi la question...  ::aie::

----------


## bellak

chapeau , good job  ::king::

----------

